# Kity Combination Machine



## Mike.C (22 Apr 2010)

Has anyone seen one of these before? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kity-Combiation-W ... dZViewItem

Bandsaw, planner/thicknesser, spindle moulder, slot boring unit (what's that?), disk sander, slot mortiser, all running off one motor, and fitted to it's own dedicated table.

At £300 it would be perfect for someone who only has very limited space.

In the dim and distant past I seem to remember a buddy of Tommy Walsh owning something like it, and if it is the same one it seemed very good

Cheers

Mike


----------



## maltrout512 (22 Apr 2010)

Slot boring unit is a mortice plate that fits onto the side of the planer which has a chuck to hold bits in. If that makes sense. I had a kity combie about 1976 model which had table saw spindle moulder planer thickness and mortiser. No band saw though.


----------



## wizer (22 Apr 2010)

There's a reason things like that aren't made any more.


----------



## jasonB (22 Apr 2010)

Its a PITA changing belts between machines and you will find the spindle is 20mm and slotted for french cutters which are VERY dangerous and you will have a job getting a small enough spindle block with a 20mm hole.

Also they are not tilt arbour saws, the table tilts which can be interesting if working sheet materials :wink: 

Jason


----------



## Mike.C (22 Apr 2010)

wizer":201wrmao said:


> There's a reason things like that aren't made any more.



Why?


----------



## Mike.C (22 Apr 2010)

jasonB":e7g5vdld said:


> Its a PITA changing belts between machines and you will find the spindle is 20mm and slotted for french cutters which are VERY dangerous and you will have a job getting a small enough spindle block with a 20mm hole.
> 
> Also they are not tilt arbour saws, the table tilts which can be interesting if working sheet materials :wink:
> 
> Jason



Obviously not much good then. I think I will give up trying as a bad job. :roll: 

With the Mark V Shopsmith being sold from well before I was born I just thought that there was a market for small multi tool machines.

Many thanks for your explanation Jason.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (22 Apr 2010)

hi 

i haven't seen one of those for many a long year , in fact not since i first started my apprenticeship (not that make, but it did the same things) certainly save on space in one way but if you don't like changing from one mod to another then give it a miss depends really if your only a part time woodworker it don't make much difference i suppose , but to be changing from one mod to another and back again all day long hmm . hc


----------



## Mike.C (22 Apr 2010)

head clansman":tfeov2oy said:


> hi
> 
> i haven't seen one of those for many a long year , in fact not since i first started my apprenticeship (not that make, but it did the same things) certainly save on space in one way but if you don't like changing from one mod to another then give it a miss depends really if your only a part time woodworker it don't make much difference i suppose , but to be changing from one mod to another and back again all day long hmm . hc



I really picked the wrong machine to link to didn't I. I said that I was going to stop these ebay gem's and I should have taken my own advice.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (22 Apr 2010)

Mike.C":2bouki5x said:


> wizer":2bouki5x said:
> 
> 
> > There's a reason things like that aren't made any more.
> ...



Really? Are you being Serious? Just looking at it makes me want to give up woodworking and take up sewing!


----------



## head clansman (22 Apr 2010)

hi 


hmmmmm , now there's a mind boggler tom sewing :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: , if your going to throw something at me tom make sure it a nice lump of rose wood :lol: :lol: .hc


----------



## Mike.C (22 Apr 2010)

wizer":3i6wcp53 said:


> Mike.C":3i6wcp53 said:
> 
> 
> > wizer":3i6wcp53 said:
> ...



Sorry that I offended your delicate palate :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## maltrout512 (22 Apr 2010)

The combi I had got me started and produced and handled quite a lot. Yes there were one or two things that were a pain, ie change belt to another machine but at the end of the day it was a cheap second hand start up and had a small foot print. Couldn't ask for much more at the time.


----------



## wizer (22 Apr 2010)

head clansman":1zhc6k48 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> hmmmmm , now there's a mind boggler tom sewing :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: , if your going to throw something at me tom make sure it a nice lump of rose wood :lol: :lol: .hc



oh I don't know. I can do it sitting down..... :lol:


----------



## Lons (23 Apr 2010)

maltrout512":224sq2tw said:


> The combi I had got me started and produced and handled quite a lot. Yes there were one or two things that were a pain, ie change belt to another machine but at the end of the day it was a cheap second hand start up and had a small foot print. Couldn't ask for much more at the time.



*Me too.....!* :? 

I don't see anything wrong with a small combi for part time or hobby use and especially if space is critical and as a "taster" for somebody who does not wish or cannot afford to spend the considerable sum necessary to buy larger machinery. :roll: 

My Kity K5 is still working perfectly (and safely) after 25 years and is still used despite me owning much better machinery. It has paid for itself many times over.
It's amazing how much can be achieved and good results are very possible within the limits of these tools.

Surely only an silly person would take up a new pastime and spend a fortune on equipment before knowing whether it would be long term IMHO
Of course there are such people and I look out for them as they are a great source of bargain buys when they get rid of their impulse purchases :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (23 Apr 2010)

Lons":1ecuxqmj said:


> maltrout512":1ecuxqmj said:
> 
> 
> > The combi I had got me started and produced and handled quite a lot. Yes there were one or two things that were a pain, ie change belt to another machine but at the end of the day it was a cheap second hand start up and had a small foot print. Couldn't ask for much more at the time.
> ...



Thanks you Lons, Malcolm, that's exactly the way I saw it, hence my post, but you can't please everyone :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------

